# Rhizo Algae vs. Long Diatom Synedra



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Seeing pictures online and trying to read other forums, I'm having trouble understanding the difference between Rhizo and Synedra to identify what I have. Both look brown and thread like. How can I tell?


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Post a good picture.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

jeepguy said:


> Post a good picture.


It's the brown fuzzy stuff all over the l. Aromatica


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyone?

Here's another picture:


----------



## SauceMan (Feb 29, 2008)

I've come to know that algae very well and believe it to be filamentous diatoms. I've spent many, many hours researching several forums trying to identify the algae and finding a method to combat it.

Over the years, my tanks have been prone to filamentous diatom outbreaks even though I try to keep my tanks well maintained. I keep up on fert dosing, keep organic waste to a minimum, maintain good co2 levels via a pressurized system and limit lighting to 6 hours a day. I suspect Tempe, AZ tap water as the culprit as the outbreaks stopped when I started using 75/25% RO to tap water for a period of approximately 14 months. When I started using 100% tap water again and the outbreaks returned. You're just across the Salt River from me so your tap water probably comes from the same source as mine. May be something to consider if you're using 100% tap water.

I found that treating with H2O2 and Excel to be effective in knocking it back. I included a link to an excellent thread by DarkCobra which was very effective in getting rid of my last outbreak.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=203684

Hope that helps.

Pete


----------



## Toby_kourtney (Jun 29, 2013)

I literally just made a thread trying to figure out what algae I had and BAMM here it is. Not trying to thread jack but what exactly causes this?


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

What ever it was, I just managed to knock it out in the last few days by heavy glut dosing and sparingly dosing algaefix. It has turned from brown to white with zero signs of new growth. Now I have a bunch of dead white algae to clean up. But hey, what ever it was, didn't survive!


----------



## Toby_kourtney (Jun 29, 2013)

Well I have a gallon of glut  thanks man


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah that looks like Synedra, a very aggressive diatom. I also narrowed it down to the source water/tap water, most likely high in silicates and phosphates which combined with very high lighting or receiving inordinate amounts of natural light make it a good enviroment to grow synedra.


----------



## water-kitties (Mar 19, 2013)

There is a lot here about killing this stuff, but what about long term prevention after the killing? I can't seem to get rid of this for good with only lighting/co2 adjustments. Would Seachem PhosGuard be a product that could help if it is a silicate/phos issue?


----------

